

Roll your own toy UNIX-clone OS - yawniek
http://www.jamesmolloy.co.uk/tutorial_html/index.html
nice tutorial on how a simple x86 OS works
======
notaddicted
He mentions in "The Screen"

You could also have a scout at the linux0.1 code - that has an implementation
of vsprintf which is quite neat and tidy. You could copy that function then
use it to implement printf()

here are the goods:

[http://oldlinux.org/lxr/http/source/kernel/vsprintf.c?v=0.11...](http://oldlinux.org/lxr/http/source/kernel/vsprintf.c?v=0.11#L92)

------
malkia
There is also movitz - a Common Lisp running on the metal - <http://common-
lisp.net/project/movitz/>

~~~
DaniFong
That's pretty cool. Do you know if anyone's tried using that for embedded
systems? It's been in the wild for a while. I know that Rodney Brooks
developed L, a common lisp for embedded systems, but that was a more than a
decade ago (<http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/712056.html>)

~~~
meredydd
There's a project called Hedgehog Lisp that's been used "in the wild" for
embedded sensor systems. It's bytecoded, but the interpreter gets down to
20kb. It's not CL; it's got its own set of special forms and predefined
functions, but it's a real Lisp:

<http://hedgehog.oliotalo.fi/>

------
jcromartie
I would be more interested in building a small practical operating system
based on Linux, but with new user interface components (i.e. building your own
configuration, terminal, and GUI portions).

I want a new Apple II.

------
zaius
I've got no problem with the C code, but the assembly is a little beyond me.
Anyone know of a good x86 asm primer?

~~~
maximilian
I would try just looking at the x86 manual by Intel. Just looking up the
different operations might be all you need.

------
davidw
Looks cool, but how is it different from Minix? Minix is a pretty nice system
for learning, and very clean.

~~~
raffi
This is smaller. Its probably more comparable to Nachos. Minix is a full
featured UNIX with many features TCP/IP, Posix support, etc. That said, I'd
rather learn (or possibly teach) from this code over Nachos.

~~~
likpok
Minix is also a microkernel, which is a whole different can of worms.

------
gaius
This is great!

------
kaens
Well, I know what I'm doing in my free learning time now.

Thanks for sharing, this looks awesome!

~~~
indiejade
Very nice tutorial(s). He links to Google, saying "There are plenty of
resources out there if you know where to look." But here is something that
takes the concept a bit further, already having done a bunch of "weeding" :
<http://www.zentu.net/oss/?q=forum/10>.

BTW. If you or anyone else happens across some tools/etc. that aren't listed
in that directory, please submit them! I think all the ones JamesM's tutorial
mentions are in there somewhere, plus are there quite a few more.

Haven't been focusing so much on this aspect of my project, esp. not promoting
it, but I think it's still useful -- namely for researching options that a
perfunctory Google search that might not capture efficiently. Anyone is more
than free to add a link relevant tutorials, wikis or forums at the directory.

~~~
yawniek
heres another list with some links i found via google
[http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/index.php?act=Print&clien...](http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/index.php?act=Print&client=printer&f=41&t=31873)

movitz looks interesting too.

------
abless
Sigh, reminds me of the good old times... <http://www.osdever.net/> for more
information

